# 21rs And Trucks Combinations



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi.

We just bougth a new 2008 21RS. 
This is my first TT and previously we had a pop-up trailer. Then, I'm a newbie towing a travel trailer.

I'm currently looking in 2 vehicles to tow this beauty. They are Ford Explorer 2007 V8 and a F150 Crew cab 2007.

For my day to day use, I think that the explorer is the best one to buy. However, I would like to have the pros and cons buying a truck instead of a SUV.

For you information, I'm going to use a equal-I-Zer 10000 hith to tow it.

We go camping around 7-8 times each years. Most of them are for 2-3 days camping. However, during our summer vacation, we tow back and forth around 1000-2000 miles and I will say that 50% of the time, we are towing in mountain.

Safety is my first rule. Even if the explorer v8 2007 is a strong SUV, do you recommend this vehicule with a 21RS?

Another point I would like to have information is the mileage by gallon I can expect with an Explorer V8 and a F150 during towing and no towing period?

Finally, this forum is fantastic







. It's very useful to be able to count on people driving the same Cie travel trailers and ready to help the Outback user communauty.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi kayakee-

Welcome to the site!!!

My vote is for the F150! The longer the wheel base the better. F150 is a sfer TV.

I'm currently pulling my 21RS with the F250 SD longbed.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking

Steve


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I currently tow the 21RS with a 1/2 ton GMC Sierra, and I have never had a problem doing so. I do have the higher output engine, so if you do get the chance to choose your engine, go with the largest you can find. And a rear end ratio of 4.1 is also a nice bonus. Why a truck? Well, it is nice to have all that room to carry firewood, campfire chairs, extra equipment and such. And after camping, I normally just throw all the dirty stuff into the back of the truck and clean it after I get home. And like someone mentioned, the longer wheelbase is nice for the tow as well.
The choice is obviously yours, just weigh the options and go for what fits your family.

Cheers.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The F150 is the best choice for a number of reasons.
The truck has a longer wheelbase and a wider wheelbase and that is a huge safety consideration. You will be much more confortable towing with a truck.

Walter


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I tow a 21rs with a f350 powerstroke (can we say overkill) But I would say the best bet for sure is the f150. That makes a great combo ....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would say F-150.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I tow my 23RS with the F150. I also have the Exploder and I don't think I would want to tow the TT with that one. It's smaller wheelbase and it just wouldn't feel as safe as the truck. Although they have about the same horsepower. Gear ratio would probably be better on the truck.


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Well.......

More I read and more the F150 have the pole position.

Since I dont known much about truck, what is the influence of the gear ratio.

Higher is more powerful, but hard on gaz?


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I towed my 21RS for about a year with a Ford Explorer. The power wasn't really an issue but I never was comfortable with the stability of the setup. The Explorer just didn't seem in control. The shorter wheelbase of the Explorer is definitely a drawback. I switched to a truck (Nissan Titan) and the difference was like night and day. In both cases I was using the same hitch.

If you are buying a truck you definitely want to go with the lower ratio gears. It doesn't make that much of a difference in your overall gas mileage but really increases the power available for towing.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't forget about tires! The Exploder will have passenger (P) tires and the F-150 will have light truck (LT) tires. The LT tires are stiffer and will provide more stability while towing.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are concerned with mileage while commuting, you might want to consider more than just 2 vehicles. A coworker of mine has an 07 Sierra 1/2 ton. He does a lot of driving and got the 5.3l engine with active fuel management and will get about 18 mpg not towing on the highway.

The Hemi 5.7 with MDS does the same thing.

Another thing to consider is a 5 or 6 speed transmission. You'll have to look at Toyota, Nissan or Dodge for that. They can help with both your fuel economy and handling the mountains (downhill). I used to pull a 21rs with a 99 F-150. The "towing mode" then was to turn off the overdrive, which left me with 3 gears. Going downhill I could downshift into 2nd. I could downshift to first if I wanted to send a piston through the hood or was going less than about 15 mph. This is not a very fun way to travel through the mountains towing.

On my F-150 I normally got about 12-14 mpg commuting and would average about 8 mpg towing. That is going from 1000 to 9000 feet in elevation and back. I never got the 17 mpg on the highway on the sticker. It's probably improved somewhat since then.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My Silverado 1500 with 5.3L and 3.73 gets 20 hwy and about 17 city -- gets 12 towing the 23RS ...

Don't know if your stuck on a Ford or not...

food for thought...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I ditto Ghosty, except my tv is a '05 GMC Sierra.

Same truck as Ghosty, just a different lable.

To date, my Sierra has towed our 21RS over 6,000 miles without trouble. (knock wood)


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Who win the race.







The F150 or Explorer.









I receive 11 comments from 11 outbackers

8 of you are 21RS proud owner

2 of you are 23RS proud owner

1 of you is a 25RS proud owner.

2 of you have both the Explorer and a trucks

AND ALL OF YOU IS TOWING WITH A TRUCK




















































THIS IS NOW DONE.

I FINALLY END WITH A .........................................






























2008 FORD F150 XTR CREW CAB 5.4L TRITON RATIO 3.73 WITH TOW PACKAGE.




















































Many thanks for your so useful feedback.
Great forum.
Great members.

Thank you again.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats!!!! You could have guessed what my recommendation would have been by looking at my sig









-CC


----------



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

We tow our 21RS with a Nissan Titan crew cab; absolutely love it.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

We tow our 21RS with a 2005 Ford Expedition 5.4 L with tow package and WD hitch all around the California mountains. Typically we get 9 mpg towing and 13 mpg not towing. Big $$$$ for gas but the family memories are worth it.

The best thing is that when we get to our campsite and unhitch, we can haul two families (8 people) around to do sightseeing. Let's see a truck do that?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm with everyone else... f150...

Carey


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I think you will love the combination. As you can see from my signature I have a higher gear and mine does fine. I pulled once (not the OB) with a 2005 Explorer and that was enough for me. The F150 isn't what my F250 diesel was but it does what I need it to do. The most incline for me is 6% and it maintains 60mph without screaming. The shocker for me is the MPG or lack of. I get 17 daily and 8.5 while towing. But it is gas, so all is well. I love it and it handles great with the OB. I have added an Edge Insight which allows me to keep an eye on (too many items to list) all of the criticals like transmission temperature. To me this was a must.

Best wishes with the combination!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Dan H. said:


> The best thing is that when we get to our campsite and unhitch, we can haul two families (8 people) around to do sightseeing. Let's see a truck do that?


You need to come out here to West Texas, drive around some farm to market roads and what you see will change your mind on that. LOL!

-CC


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

2500 Suburban, the 21rs is hardly noticeable.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> The best thing is that when we get to our campsite and unhitch, we can haul two families (8 people) around to do sightseeing. Let's see a truck do that?


You need to come out here to West Texas, drive around some farm to market roads and what you see will change your mind on that. LOL!

-CC
[/quote]

LOL I'm with you. He hasn't seen a truck full of people in the back riding around sightseeing, has he?


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

D1Boz said:


> The best thing is that when we get to our campsite and unhitch, we can haul two families (8 people) around to do sightseeing. Let's see a truck do that?


You need to come out here to West Texas, drive around some farm to market roads and what you see will change your mind on that. LOL!

-CC
[/quote]

LOL I'm with you. He hasn't seen a truck full of people in the back riding around sightseeing, has he?








[/quote]

And here I thought I have seen it all...Thanks ...he he he..


----------

